# Values of old cameras (pics inside)



## Joeywhat (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a number of old cameras I got from my Grandparents. Most seem to be rather cheap and probably not worth anything, but a few seem like they could be worth a few bucks. Can anyone shed some light on values for these cameras? I'd like to sell them, even if they're not worth much.

All except the Kodak J66 and the other one with bellows were pretty dirty and would need to be cleaned. Lots of dust built up inside, it seems.

(excuse the poor photo quality)


----------



## Joeywhat (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a few pics are out of order, but I think ya'll can figure out which is which. If anyone needs additional info or pictures, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrice (Aug 14, 2013)

None of those are really special. Ask a neighbour to include them in a garage sale if ever they have one and be satisfied with the few dollars you'll get.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone might be interested in the Kodak Tourist; mostly these are midcentury plastic/bakelite cameras that don't have a huge value - I've sometimes seen these type cameras sold as a lot. 

There's still film being made for the Polaroid Colorpack but the J66 I think used rollfilm. I've seen that people sometime adapt old Polaroid rollfilm cameras to take 120 film or to use for direct positive prints so someone might have some interest but they wouldn't sell probably for all that much.


----------



## limr (Aug 14, 2013)

A quick look at completed auctions/sales on ebay show that the Land Camera Color Pack 3 cameras are selling for anywhere between $10 and $50, but mostly around $20-25. The others go for around $10.

Funnily enough, Polaroid pack film is worth more than the cameras.

But if the cameras are in good condition - especially the bellows - except for being a bit dusty, they still might garner some interest among the small but passionate group of Polaroid and folder 'groupies.' I myself love me a Land Camera and use my old Automatic 100, bought by my father in 1965, on a regular basis.

I'd go to ebay and do a more extensive search of completed sales (to see what they actually sell for, not just what the asking price is) and then set your prices. You might also look at other forums that are more film-oriented (APUG, Film Photography Project, Rangefinders)


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a large collection of "old camera stuff". Much of it is comprised of old cameras. Most of those old cameras were purchased at yard sales and swap meets for a few dollars here and there. The most I ever paid for one was $40.00. I don't recall the brand or model, but it was a large bellows camera that was in pristine condition.

A friend of mine in California recently bought a large collection of old cameras for $2,500.00. He bought almost 1,000 cameras. Some of them were valuable enough so that he didn't lose money on the deal, but few were worth very much at all...


----------



## Joeywhat (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks folks.

Do any of you think I could at least squeeze $20 out of the whole lot as a package? There's another old Kodak I forgot to throw in there as well (I can't remember what, I'll have to go look it up).

I don't expect to make any significant amount of money off them, but it would be nice to turn them into a decent 35mm SLR body or something if I could.


----------



## limr (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you'd have no problem with $20. Are you selling at a flea market/garage sale? I'd set the price higher, maybe $30, because then you a) might get someone to pay the higher price, or b) leave yourself wiggle room if someone tries to haggle you down.

The people who have no interest in old film cameras will not look at them anyway, and the ones who know what to do with them would probably be willing to pay $20-30 for the lot. I know I would.


----------



## limr (Aug 15, 2013)

As a matter of fact, depending on where you are and how shipping costs shake out, I might actually be interested in a $20 box of cameras. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with Leonore. Depends on where you'd try to sell them, at something like a camera swap where there would be people who want old cameras, you might be able to price them higher or divide them into smaller lots. But even at a camera swap the market could be glutted with these.

But since you have a prospective buyer here... 
(I might have been interested if I didn't already have plenty of Polaroids and bakelite!)

edit - The only one I wondered if it might be more collectible and have some value on its own would be the Tourist. I've run across this site before but don't know if the price range is accurate; unless it has the better quality lens and shutter assembly it's pretty common I think. 
http://www.krphoto/kodaktourist.html


----------



## limr (Aug 15, 2013)

Sharon, does the Color Pack take the Fujifilm or Impossible Project? My Automatic 100 only takes the Fuji, which is pretty great, but I've been wanting to try the Impossible Project film as well, even though they charge far too much per pack. And yeah, I was thinking of Harman Direct Positive for the J66.


----------

